# Premier Status Showing Vs. OTBS Status



## TulsaJeff

Right now the software is set so that premier status badges show up unless you are an OTBS member. If you are an OTBS member then that badge takes priority over the Premier Status badge.

We can change this if everyone wants us to but I need to know where everyone stands on this.

Theoretically, we could let Premier Status take priority and you OTBS members could put your OTBS status in your signature or in your custom user title.

We will run this poll for 7 days and let the majority rule on the issue.


----------



## ak1

I ain't either yet so I don't care


----------



## jjwdiver

For me, premier shows who really puts their money where their keyboard is, so thats my stand.  OTSB is a badge of honor (in my opinion) and always looked cool in a signature.  But since I don't have that honor, my opinion on this is kinda moot!


----------



## rhankinsjr

What would the overhead be to just make a "premier\otbs" badge?  Or would that be impossible or too much overhead to accomplish?

Anyway, at this point I am neither, but it was just a suggestion.  Choosing between the two would be like choosing a favorite between my kids.


----------



## mballi3011

Yes being both a Premier member and OTBS knight. I think that the OTBS should be a Badge of Honor I know I took the award that way and I worked hard for it too. Now the premier members do also help keep this place here and running so it to should be on your profile to be seen by all and maybe all will join it to.


----------



## placebo

I'm leaning towards putting the OTBS info in your sig and hving premier member displayed by my username.


----------



## bmudd14474

rhankinsjr said:


> What would the overhead be to just make a "premier\otbs" badge?  Or would that be impossible or too much overhead to accomplish?
> 
> Anyway, at this point I am neither, but it was just a suggestion.  Choosing between the two would be like choosing a favorite between my kids.


They are working on getting the software to allow 2 badges. I think what Jeff is trying to do is to find a work around until this is accomplished.


----------



## 5lakes

I voted for OTBS, although I am a premier member and not OTBS, yet....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I belong to another organization where you can buy in to different "awards". Doesn't really mean much to me. There is one group in that organization, however, that you have to be nominated and elected to be a part of. That is where the honor is and what means something to me.


----------



## chisoxjim

my vote is for the OTBS badge to be more prominent ,   I care more about OTBS status  vs   premier membership status, one status can be bought the other is earned.

Also I block all signatures since many take a long time to load.


----------



## dennisdocb

Although I'm not there YET....I think the OTBS badge should be in the sig..as stated it is an honor..this is just MHO.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Hey Jeff.. I would like to see them be able to use both as Brian said ... The problem that i had the other night is the new place wasn't letting us ( normal folks) change our user title.( like we could on the old site)..... You admins could do it and Brian was nice enough to change mine for me..So u may wanna look into that before u make your decision.. Unless of course ya'll have already looked in to that, In that case i would quote Gilda, " nevermind"....


----------



## thunderdome

OTBS should be the High Exalted.

After reviewing the "what it takes" to be voted OTBS, I think there isn't much higher

. A Premier membership doesn't say about a person what the OTBS definition does.  My $0.02


----------



## TulsaJeff

JaxGatorz said:


> Hey Jeff.. I would like to see them be able to use both as Brian said ... The problem that i had the other night is the new place wasn't letting us ( normal folks) change our user title.( like we could on the old site)..... You admins could do it and Brian was nice enough to change mine for me..So u may wanna look into that before u make your decision.. Unless of course ya'll have already looked in to that, In that case i would quote Gilda, " nevermind"....


I honestly thought all users could change their own custom user title.. Interesting

I will definitely check on that


----------



## dick foster

Badges? Badges? We don need no stinkin badges.


----------



## meateater

I'm not there yet but OTBS should be first.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Dick Foster said:


> Badges? Badges? We don need no stinkin badges.



A great movie!!


----------



## pineywoods

Personally I prefer the OTBS badges be shown people have earned them if they have them. It would be nice to show two badges in the future if we can.


----------



## indyadmin1974

If I were OTBS which I doubt will happen anytime soon, I would want to see that badge.  That truly is a badge of honor that must be earned.

Being a premier member, I'm almost embarrassed to have that badge up there...to the point that I'm concerned that some new members will consider my posts more valuable just because I have that badge.

I'd rather get to choose my own color scheme and customize my layout than have a badge as a paying member but that's for another post.


----------



## nwdave

Buying a badge?  What, because I supported this site in the contribution of funds to help in it's upkeep and continuance on the Internet, it's to be considered buying a badge?  Certainly OTSB is an earned honor and I acknowledge that but to denigrate those who've shown an active interest in supporting this site, to wit, paying for the privilege to be here, leaves me shaking my head.


----------



## indyadmin1974

NWDave said:


> Buying a badge?  What, because I supported this site in the contribution of funds to help in it's upkeep and continuance on the Internet, it's to be considered buying a badge?  Certainly OTSB is an earned honor and I acknowledge that but to denigrate those who've shown an active interest in supporting this site, to wit, paying for the privilege to be here, leaves me shaking my head.


Agreed.


----------



## ddave

jjwdiver said:


> For me, premier shows who really puts their money where their keyboard is, so thats my stand.





chisoxjim said:


> I care more about OTBS status  vs   premier membership status, one status can be bought the other is earned.





ThunderDome said:


> After reviewing the "what it takes" to be voted OTBS, I think there isn't much higher
> 
> . A Premier membership doesn't say about a person what the OTBS definition does.  My $0.02





NWDave said:


> Certainly OTSB is an earned honor and I acknowledge that but to denigrate those who've shown an active interest in supporting this site, to wit, paying for the privilege to be here, leaves me shaking my head.


I don't think anyone is denigrating Premier Members.  But to say someone who is not a premier member "doesn't put their money where their keyboard is" suggests that if you aren't a Premeir Member, you're not contributing. 

What about those that have contributed to the knowledge base that makes this a valuable site? 

Dave


----------



## jaxgatorz

TulsaJeff said:


> I honestly thought all users could change their own custom user title.. Interesting
> 
> I will definitely check on that


And of course u did .. TY sir.. Great job again Jeff !!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

I agree.. no one is buying a badge. These folks support the site freely and the badge is just my way of letting everyone know what they do and how much I appreciate it.


----------



## jaxgatorz

TulsaJeff said:


> I agree.. no one is buying a badge. These folks support the site freely and the badge is just my way of letting everyone know what they do and how much I appreciate it.


Because light is just really after dark 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... btw, when i click on the smileys, i only can see 3 lines , the 4th line is just barely in the picture, can't tell what they are.. Is any1 else having this issue.... It wont let me enlarge it or anything like that.......thx in advance


----------



## caveman

TulsaJeff said:


> I agree.. no one is buying a badge. These folks support the site freely and the badge is just my way of letting everyone know what they do and how much I appreciate it.


Then I will have one of those "Admin" badges please.  Thank you very much.







 


JaxGatorz said:


> Because light is just really after dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... btw, when i click on the smileys, i only can see 3 lines , the 4th line is just barely in the picture, can't tell what they are.. Is any1 else having this issue.... It wont let me enlarge it or anything like that.......thx in advance


Yeah....same problem here with the 19" screen at work.  My 27" at home has no problem though.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Let me clarify lest someone mince my words...

I appreciate the entire membership and all who come here and help the newbies, post answers, etc. are very important to the livelihood of this fine forum. I sincerely appreciate all of you.

I do feel the need to say a special thank you to those who do all of these things + support the site with their funds.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Ok Jeff, we get it.. You love us..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Can u help with the smiley's??


----------



## TulsaJeff

JaxGatorz said:


> Because light is just really after dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... btw, when i click on the smileys, i only can see 3 lines , the 4th line is just barely in the picture, can't tell what they are.. Is any1 else having this issue.... It wont let me enlarge it or anything like that.......thx in advance


Can you post a screen shot of this somehow? Just hit alt+prnt scrn and paste it into Paint. Then you can save as a .jpg and post to the forum.

When I click on the smileys it is showing me a box that pops up with 10 rows of smileys, 8 columns wide.


----------



## jaxgatorz

i will try......percent lower on drinking nights tho


----------



## jaxgatorz

Nope, it won't let me do it......And yes i know what u are axin...The commands are only working for the page behind the smiley box........the smiley box is only showing 3 lines and it has no scroll bar to see the rest and it wont let me "pull" the edges to make it larger.....Not that big of deal just wondering if i was the only one.... Hey jeff, i decided the only way to show u was to take a picture,so here ya go


----------



## TulsaJeff

Hey that should work.

Can you also let me know what browser you are using, what version of windows, monitor size, and anything else you think might be relevant.?

Once I get that, I will report it to the people who can fix it.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Sure, IE 7  19 monitor  and i can't think of anything  else revelant...thx again..Oh and windows xp


----------



## graybeard

chisoxjim
WSM Disciple
/custom/huddle/smokingmeat/img/badges/badge_otbsmember.v1274833623.png
My Lists
offline

Joined: July 2007
Location: White Sox Nation/Shakedown Street
Post Count: 2,685
my vote is for the OTBS badge to be more prominent ,   I care more about OTBS status  vs   premier membership status, one status can be bought the other is earned.

-------------------------------------------

What he said!

beard


----------



## old poi dog

Hi Jeff,

Is there a way to be a premier member but still maintain anonymity?


----------



## cruizer

I vote premier! Put the otbs Badge with your signature.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Old poi dog said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Is there a way to be a premier member but still maintain anonymity?


For now, that's the way it is if you are an OTBS member. Since you are an OTBS member, that badge takes priority over the premier member badge thereby awarding you complete and utter anonymity.


----------



## placebo

TulsaJeff said:


> For now, that's the way it is if you are an OTBS member. Since you are an OTBS member, that badge takes priority over the premier member badge thereby awarding you complete and utter anonymity.


It does?


----------



## chisoxjim

looks like the majority has spoken pretty loud and clear..


----------



## pineywoods

Placebo said:


> It does?


Looks like it does for you


----------



## placebo

Pineywoods said:


> Looks like it does for you


I does now.


----------



## fourthwind

I voted for OTBS, but if we were able to put out badges back into our signatures, then I would want it the other way around.


----------

